# Hilton Grand Vacation Kingsland



## ahrcpa (Apr 11, 2009)

We are owners at the HGVC Kahala and Bay Club.  We paid the $1,900 for a week at Kingsland and we will go to a sales presentation next week.   We were told that Hilton will upgrade our existing HGVC Kahala to Kingsland but they will not upgrade the Bay Club.  We don't like paying multiple annual maintenance fees.  We would like to consolidate in one resort, pay one fee and keep Hilton elite status.  Any negotiations ideas??  What should a week at Kingsland cost for a 2 bedroom unit.  How many points and at what price.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hawaii 5-0 (Apr 11, 2009)

ahrcpa said:


> What should a week at Kingsland cost for a 2 bedroom unit.  How many points and at what price.



Developer prices a few months ago were approximately:
2 bedroom premier platinum season, 14,400 points, $60,000
2 bedroom plus platinum season, 12,600 points, $48,000
2 bedroom premier gold season, 10,500 points, $40,000
2 bedroom plus gold season, 8,700 points, $32,000
Maintenance fees and taxes are around $1,500.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 11, 2009)

During the sales presentation you can state again that you want them to apply both of your weeks towards your upgrade. I suggest that you also stress that you don't like paying multiple annual maintenance fees and would like to consolidate in one resort, pay one fee and keep Hilton elite status.

You can also sell Bay Club on your own via one of the TUG recommended HGVC resale agents. They can give you an idea of what your weeks are selling for before you leave for Hawaii. See this thread -   http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88428

HGVC will most likely offer you bonus points with the upgrade - see page 143 of the Club Membership Guide for the Section about Bonus points and their limitations. 

The last reported upgrade that I remember reading was back in February. See post #9 and #16 from this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74628

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Emi (Apr 11, 2009)

HGVC will not take back the Bay Club because they do not sell Bay Club. Bay Club has a separate resale department and selling at low prices for an intenal sales unit. Stop by the main pool and see their price sheet.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 11, 2009)

I suspect that they won't combine both units in an upgrade becuz the Bay Club is affiliated with Hilton, but not a "true" HGVC-resort.  They simply do not want units from outside their own resorts in their inventory.  So, you're only option may be to dispose of the Bay Club unit on your own.

If you're going to do that, you may as well sell both, and then buy a new HGVC resale, rather than pay developer prices.  Frankly, this make more sense to me, rather than pay developer prices for an upgrade.

The Hilton salespeep once offered us a good trand-in amount for our unit, but the difference between that and their price for the new unit was more than the re-sale price of the unit they tried to sell us.  Why pay more for a new TS than what you could buy it for on the resale market, and surrender your current TS to boot?  Do the math yourself.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 11, 2009)

ahrcpa said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Just say No!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 11, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I suspect that they won't combine both units in an upgrade becuz the Bay Club is affiliated with Hilton, but not a "true" HGVC-resort.  They simply do not want units from outside their own resorts in their inventory.  So, you're only option may be to dispose of the Bay Club unit on your own.
> 
> If you're going to do that, you may as well sell both, and then buy a new HGVC resale, rather than pay developer prices.  Frankly, this make more sense to me, rather than pay developer prices for an upgrade.
> 
> The Hilton salespeep once offered us a good trade-in amount for our unit, but the difference between that and their price for the new unit was more than the re-sale price of the unit they tried to sell us.  Why pay more for a new TS than what you could buy it for on the resale market, and surrender your current TS to boot?  Do the math yourself.


I would second this!  

But you've already paid full freight and have elite.  Why not just live what what you have??  I know no one like to pay 2 MFs when they could pay one but the cost is just too high!!

I you really want to do this, you could wait, buy a cheap resale in Vegas, then in 6 months trade-in the Vegas & HGVC Kahala and get your Kingsland. 

I bet they would give you the same trade-in price on a vegas which was resale vs developer bought.


----------



## DEROS (Apr 12, 2009)

ahrcpa said:


> We are owners at the HGVC Kahala and Bay Club.  We paid the $1,900 for a week at Kingsland and we will go to a sales presentation next week.   We were told that Hilton will upgrade our existing HGVC Kahala to Kingsland but they will not upgrade the Bay Club.  We don't like paying multiple annual maintenance fees.  We would like to consolidate in one resort, pay one fee and keep Hilton elite status.  Any negotiations ideas??  What should a week at Kingsland cost for a 2 bedroom unit.  How many points and at what price.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Ask them if they will give you full value trade in vs purchase price.  For example, Kahala 9600pts, Platinum, retails about $52,000 vs secondary market about $24,000.

If HGVC is willing to give full retail and you paid secondary price, it might be worth going up to 14,400 pts for an extra $8,000.


----------



## Bustah (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't think this applies to direct purchase, but I wonder if Hilton TRULY knows what we pay for resale purchases.  Every sales presentation we've attended, they seem truly surprised when I tell them how little I've paid compared to their offers (yes, could be sales ploy, but they quickly realize there's no way I'll buy direct).  You'd think they would track the purchase price when they receive the ROFR request.

Of course, I also get emails from them congratulating me on my 16 year anniversary for our first resale purchase made in 2003 :hysterical:


----------

